# Netbeans: Java Script Libraries funktioniert nicht



## brumpfelheimer (9. Feb 2020)

Hallo alle,

ich habe von https://netbeans.apache.org/download/ den Installer für die neueste Version für Linux geladen und auf einem Chromebook in der Linux App und auf einem Raspberry Pi installiert.

Auf beiden Plattformen zeigt sich das gleiche Bild.

Ich möchte die Library gson-2.6.2.jar in mein Projekt laden.

Wenn ich unter Properties auf JavaScript Libraries gehe, dann erfolgt rechts davon keine Reaktion, egal wie lange ich warte.
Alle anderen Menüpunkte in diesem Fenster funktionieren.



Ich habe auch versucht, die Library unter Tools->Libraries zu laden.
Das hat funktioniert, aber das Projekt lädt sie trotzdem nicht.

Ideen?


----------



## brumpfelheimer (9. Feb 2020)

Zusatz:
Auf beiden Plattformen läuft das hier schon seit zwei Stunden:


----------



## mihe7 (9. Feb 2020)

brumpfelheimer hat gesagt.:


> Auf beiden Plattformen läuft das hier schon seit zwei Stunden:


Das ist der Index für das Maven Repo - das dauert selbst auf anständigen Rechnern "ewig". Wenn das einmal erledigt ist, würde ich in den Optionen den Spaß abschalten bzw. auf längere Zeiträume stellen.


----------



## brumpfelheimer (9. Feb 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist der Index für das Maven Repo - das dauert selbst auf anständigen Rechnern "ewig". Wenn das einmal erledigt ist, würde ich in den Optionen den Spaß abschalten bzw. auf längere Zeiträume stellen.


Ist fertig geworden.
Das eigentliche Problem ist das Laden der Library...


----------



## mihe7 (9. Feb 2020)

brumpfelheimer hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte die Library gson-2.6.2.jar in mein Projekt laden.


Das geht wiederum an anderer Stelle. In der Projektansicht das Projekt öffnen, dort den Knoten "Dependencies" mit rechts anklicken -> Add Dependency... Dann bekommst Du ein schönes Dialogfenster, indem Du einfach nach gson suchen kannst. In den Ergebnissen suchst Du dir das passende raus. Fertig.


----------



## brumpfelheimer (10. Feb 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das geht wiederum an anderer Stelle. In der Projektansicht das Projekt öffnen, dort den Knoten "Dependencies" mit rechts anklicken -> Add Dependency... Dann bekommst Du ein schönes Dialogfenster, indem Du einfach nach gson suchen kannst. In den Ergebnissen suchst Du dir das passende raus. Fertig.


Danke, das werde ich probieren.
Aber weiß jemand, warum die Maske oben nicht (mehr) funktioniert?
Es hat sich genau einmal ein File Explorer geöffnet, der mich das tar-file auswählen ließ.
Aber dann nie mehr.


----------



## mihe7 (10. Feb 2020)

Vorab zur Sicherheit: gson-2.6.2.jar keine JavaScript-Library, sondern eine Java-Library. Als solche muss die dann auch eingebunden werden (s. Kommentar #5).



brumpfelheimer hat gesagt.:


> Aber weiß jemand, warum die Maske oben nicht (mehr) funktioniert?


Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber wenn Du schreibst, welche Art von Projekt Du angelegt hast und um welche NB-Version es sich handelt, würde ich das mal ausprobieren.


----------

